# Flylow Outerwear



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Anyone stylin Flylow Jacket / Pants? 

I just took a flyer and ordered a pair of Magnum BC pants. What can I expect? :dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

FlyLow has been a long time sponsor of Friends of Berthoud Pass. Their stuff is quality. You can expect their pants to be durable and last. If you do have problems, they have always been excellent about customer service. 

I will say sometimes their fit is a little wonky. I won't lie. It just depends. Most of the time it seems to be with their jackets. The arms being a little longer or shorter than they need to be. Let us know how the pants work out for you. 

As far as materials and keeping the elements out. They are pretty top notch.

I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the insight. Looking forward to staying warm & dry. I'll post a review in due time.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I originally ordered the Magnum BC pants. Upon their arrival I was so impressed that I jumped back online and ordered their Quantum Jacket.

Had a chance to wear them a number of times this spring:

Magnum Pants.

A+ on the cut and style. Not too baggy, but roomy enough to be comfortable. These pants are a shell, no lining, no insulation; so not recommended for temperatures too far south of freezing unless you put on a solid layer underneath. The cut is generous enough to allow for that, so they can be your season long pant with the right base layer. As claimed, the water stays out, the double layer on the knees is nice and lots of pocket space. 

Nice size vents on the inner thighs and almost, but not totally, to the waist side zippers. Be warned, no mesh on the vents. Personal preference here. Super for if and when you hike up and great for unzipping and avoiding the meltdown when you hit the chalet for lunch. All zippers are water tight. Integral gaiters with zippers and snaps.

No suspenders with these, but strap on a belt and you are good to go.

Quantum Jacket

Nothing flashy about this jacket. It does what you want it to do. Like the Magnum Pants, this is strictly a shell, no insulation, no lining. Cut is such that you can comfortably layer under it according to the day and you will be warm and dry all day long. Removable powder belt is standard issue. Hood will handle a helmet no problem.

Super long vents under the arms to let the heat out quickly when needed, again, no mesh. No less than 7, yes, seven pockets on this jacket, 4 external, 3 internal. More than ample to stash you stuff in, no matter what it may be.

Total cost: $ 420.00

Excellent products and value from my standpoint. The only question remains the test of time.


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

No mesh on the vents...for that price...seems high. sorry. just my opinion.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Apparently the number one return issue with clothing such as this is people getting the mesh jammed in the zippers and damaging the mesh, the zipper or both.

As I mentioned, personal preference on this one.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I really don't care for mesh on the vents. Vents don't vent as well with it. The only advantage to the mesh is that if you forget to zip them up before you ride, you don't get snow in your pants. Most of the time I just cut the mesh out because I hate it.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I hate mesh too! Plus I like pants with full side zips.

Only pants and jacket with mesh that I have are some overpriced underdeliver Analog that I got years ago before I knew any better. Pants are not used at all now, and jacket was picked by my wife, who is a skier and always cold so doesn't need venting lol. Mesh didn't get stuck much, but just added weight and impaired max airflow for me.

I have an insulated FLylow jacket that I use as a layer when cold under a shell. It's a great value. Sleeves are ok but it's a bit long in the waist and also too roomy there. Would accommodate a decent beer gut


----------

